# Movement Drills...



## arizonaguide (Sep 10, 2009)

Recent threads have danced around the subject of the importance of MOVEMENT (and the liklihood of it) during a gunfight. Some folks like Gabe Suarez (I understand) and others are using high-end airsoft tools, others do CQB stuff with simunitions, etc. But, many of us don't have huge training budgets for expensive equipment/CQB shoot houses, etc.

So, what are YOU doing to train for the liklihood that your situation will more likely involve both the target and yourself MOVING QUICKLY?

Any words of experience for usable DRILLS, EXERCISES, etc...to practice shooting a moving target, while on the MOVE yourself. Or is ANYBODY doing this type of practice?
:cool:


----------



## HOLLiS (Sep 10, 2009)

I think the idea of training to help develop a set of skills that can be used if necessary and depending on the situation.   A friend has a course set up, people shoot under, over, around, between, etc.  While can not predict exactly how a shoot will go down, one can develop enough tools to allow for a person to adequately deal with it.  I wonder if improvisation is a skill that can be taught?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't train on moving targets b/c I don't have any at the ranges I use. I simply train to move while shooting, but if I had some runners, turners or swingers I am sure I would use the hell out of them.


----------



## arizonaguide (Sep 10, 2009)

Exactly. There has to be some inexpensive ideas on how to train this area more.
Sure, I agree that the basics of marksmanship can be improvised under duress, but there's still NO SUBSTITUTE for realistic training.

Just how to do this inexpensively (at home?) is the question. 
There have to be drills, equipment, etc. that have been developed. 
Time to think "outside the box" and get creative. :cool:

I'm thinking of perhaps some kind of improved laser setup in the garage w/moving targets.
Okay, fuckers, I know one of you is going to post a picture of the moving ducks at the carnival...so go ahead! :cool:;)

But seriously...there have to be some good solutions that folks have thought up...my boss actually developed a "charging target" on a "clothsline" type afair...but I think that idea can be much improved. It's a pain in  the ass to setup, and requires a seperate rental of range area/time. I've heard of people building targets on Radio Controlled vehicles, but then you have to have a seperate operator, etc.

I'm thinking something simple yet effective for training the lead/anticipation reflexes...on a moving headshot idea.
:2c:


----------

